# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Cách cài giao diện Android gần gốc cho các máy ZenFone

## Lenguyen1508

Trên các máy ZenFone có tính năng Theme, chúng ta có thể tận dụng chức năng này để cài một bộ theme giao diện gần gốc cho máy. Sau khi cài xong thì không chỉ có icon ngoài màn hình chính thay đổi mà cả khu vực chạy app, thanh thông báo, các nút quick settings... đều chuyển sang tông màu xám mặc định của Android 5.0. Ngoài ra, hình nền theo màu sắc xanh, đỏ, vàng của Google cũng xuất hiện tạo cảm giác khá mới mẻ cho chiếc điện thoại của chúng ta. Anh em nào thích giao diện gốc giống mình thì có thể xài thử nhé.


​Cách cài và thiết lập theme Android gốc cho ZenFone

Tải về ứng dụng ZenMaterial ASUS Theme : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sarveshgeetha.zenmaterialRa màn hình chính, tìm chỗ trống nhấn giữ vàoTrong menu hiện ra, chọn "Theme"Ở màn hình mới xuất hiện, chọn vào mục "Installed"Bạn sẽ thấy theme ZenMaterial mới cài, nhấn nút Apply để áp dụng là xong
Chúc các bạn thành công !


Một vài hình ảnh của theme ZenMaterial :















​*Nguồn : tinhte*​

----------


## metoodiep247

*Trả lời: Cách cài giao diện Android gần gốc cho các máy ZenFone*

Màu gốc nhìn cũng chất lượng phết, mà thao tác thực hiện thấy cũng khá dễ, thích mấy thủ thuật kiểu này, chắc thử làm cho con zenfone laser mới hốt về xem sao.

----------


## thanhtungbooking

*Trả lời: Cách cài giao diện Android gần gốc cho các máy ZenFone*

Có ai vọc cách này trên con zenfone selfie chưa nhỉ, cho ý kiến thử phát với

----------

